

Ask HN: Review/Seed My First Web App - MrSafe
http://www.codekettl.com/

======
MrSafe
It's a simple app I built to help me prepare for programming interviews. This
is a very early version but if people like the idea, I'll continue to develop
it.

~~~
alttab
I didn't spend too much time there but it seems like a neat idea.

I do however suggest not riding the "Flickr" naming convention as its played
out and immediately tells everyone you don't think originally. Just my $0.02

The polynomial question is pretty tricky!

~~~
MrSafe
Yeah, I didn't want to use the Kettl but CodeKettle seems to be taken

------
keefe
down site is down :[

~~~
MrSafe
Really? Seems to still work for me. Anyone else have it down?

~~~
s-phi-nl
It's up for me. In the future, take a look at
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>.

~~~
cfpg
"It's not just you! <http://codekettl.com> looks down from here."

